# gtt 4wd conversion



## grant-f (Oct 21, 2012)

Just treated myself to a skyline gtt but want to stick with 4wd so want to convert it with the running gear from a gtr. any advice or opinions would be a great help cant seem to find info anywhere


----------



## Brains (Jul 6, 2010)

It must be cheaper to just get a gtr? 
I'm sorry to be a buzzkill but it's a serious amount of work.


----------



## infamous_t (Jul 9, 2007)

Should of bought a GTR or a GT-4 if you wanted AWD...


----------



## RSVFOUR (May 1, 2006)

Have you wondered why you cant find details of what bits to swop ???

As said already its an awful lot of work and it isnt just swopping bits , your car is missing the electronics needed for the awd as well

Thats why there is a huge difference in the price of a GTT and a GTR


----------



## grant-f (Oct 21, 2012)

cheers wasnt sure if it was like alot of cars that all parts are swapable glad i asked first going to stick with rear wheel drive for now


----------



## poloaa009 (May 9, 2012)

He's the one on the right.


----------



## David (Apr 25, 2003)

If it's a 2wd chassis you will have to notch the chassis rails at the front to allow fitment of the front driveshafts. Alot of work and also not just bolt it


----------



## andygts (Oct 5, 2009)

If you really want to do it, type 'full race s14' into google, it will give you a good idea of whats involved.
All the grief they had getting it into an S14, you'll have just as much trying to get it into a GTT


----------

